# 2007 Audi TT 3.2 (Tampa Mod)



## heylinb4nz (Aug 23, 2017)

After going through numerous videos of Cobra, Scorpion and Miltek exhaust I decided to do what Blaylock1988 did and do a full length tampa mod on the TT (remove pre resonator and add Magnaflow 10416 in place of main resonator).

Must say very happy, and it cost very little. Not as loud as the aforementioned systems but still an improvement over stock and to be honest this is how the 3.2 TT should have sounded from factory. below 3000 rpm quite sedate with no cabin drone, above 3000 rpm gets a lovely VR6 wookie sound before screaming above 5000 rpm.

Got some sound clips today, what do you guys think ?










Picture of the install taking place

https://www.google.co.nz/maps/uv?hl...d=0ahUKEwiqrfKZq-XWAhXKvLwKHfN2DroQoioIhgEwDA


----------



## Danaldsob (Sep 9, 2016)

sounds pretty good man! nice work.

I did this on my mk5 r32 years ago.


----------



## xpanel (Jun 16, 2013)

Here's my 3.2 VR6 before and after.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

You could always go for this:

http://www.r32oc.com/topic/157321-lucif ... r-de-cats/

Pretty much a miltek replica but for half the price. Think high flow manifolds downpipes & sports cats for £850 is a bit of a bargain?

From what I've read and been told a n/a engine would benefit from a sports cat and not a de-cat unless you want more noise at the sacrifice of some power.

Think the tampa mod is brilliantly cheap to get that r32 sound which to be fair sounds amazing.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Cheaper still.. buy a TTS quad tip exhaust and fit it straight on in place of your stock 3.2 exhaust. Sounds amazing! I done this a few weeks ago. Cost me £60 for the exhaust and about 40 mins to remove the old one and fit this one.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

barry_m2 said:


> Cheaper still.. buy a TTS quad tip exhaust and fit it straight on in place of your stock 3.2 exhaust. Sounds amazing! I done this a few weeks ago. Cost me £60 for the exhaust and about 40 mins to remove the old one and fit this one.


Is the TTS and the V6 exhaust not the same?? Same diameter, same resonators just different tips??

A before and after video would be great after all the tampa mod really does sound like an R32.


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

mickee92 said:


> Is the TTS and the V6 exhaust not the same?? Same diameter, same resonators just different tips??


No. The V6 has a bigger centre box, the TTS's is a lot smaller (hence the better noise when fitted to the V6). The routing of the pipework is exactly the same, same diameter, appears to be the same back box but internals could be different I guess.

But it's a straight swap. The hangers are all in the same place, so just pop the old one off, TTS one on, and away you go!  And the sound is so much better.

I've had standard, Cobra non-res and now TTS exhausts on my car. TTS one is by far the best. Not as mental as the Cobra or as quiet as the stock V6, and best of all, it's standard Audi


----------



## heylinb4nz (Aug 23, 2017)

Bearing in mind this is New Zealand, only ever seen 3 TTS for sale on TradeMe and importing anything bigger than shoebox shipping wise adds alot to cost. The point of the Tampa mod is that costs very little and adds only a little extra vroom vroom over stock.

blaylock1988 suggests that a Vibrant resonator would be the choice to take it a notch again.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

heylinb4nz said:


> Bearing in mind this is New Zealand, only ever seen 3 TTS for sale on TradeMe and importing anything bigger than shoebox shipping wise adds alot to cost. The point of the Tampa mod is that costs very little and adds only a little extra vroom vroom over stock.
> 
> blaylock1988 suggests that a Vibrant resonator would be the choice to take it a notch again.


Did he share a link for the vibrant resonator??

I know the R32 guys chop the 14" magnaflow res down to like 7" which would make it louder I guess? Which I kinda want in a way.


----------



## heylinb4nz (Aug 23, 2017)

No link to vibrant resonator, but he is active on Youtube and should provide a reply on this video


----------



## Bloggins (Jun 18, 2019)

Hi there,

New to the TT site today. Not sure if you are even active on the site any more.

Found the following thread that you posted re the Tampa Mod for the Audi TT 
( https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... &t=1654602 )

I own a 2008 TT with the 3.2L engine. 
This mod sounds perfect for my car. 
I am trying to find out if it works for the 2008 MK2 version of the car.

Thank you very much, sincerely,

Kevin


----------



## toasteronfire (Jun 26, 2021)

Did anyone ever get a link to the right Vibrant resonator?


----------



## JohnnyFarmer (Aug 19, 2016)

Sorry @toasteronfire not an answer but a question for @barry_m2 - I have done as you did fitting a TTS exhaust to my V6 - love the sound & OEM look but my fitter has fixed the L side flap valve open & it's a bit loud whilst passing the neighbours in the AM what did you do with your valve??-


----------



## barry_m2 (Jun 29, 2015)

Left it open 

I did think about looking for a solenoid and fitting a switch to close it, but I've since fitted the stock exhaust back on as I like it quieter now.


----------

